# Is dwarf sag sensitive to excel?



## drgold (Oct 22, 2006)

I just received some beautiful drawf sag from buckeyemolded and it's doing great. A few leaves are turning yellow on a few plants, though. Is this likely due to my use of excel, or just shock from shipping? 

I dose a capful into 65 gallons every day. Sometimes I forget a day, but not usually. Thanks!!

Andy


----------



## banderbe (Nov 17, 2005)

if you were overdosing I'd say it was possible but unlikely. Given the dose you're putting in now, I'd say it's impossible.

Dwarf sag is a true weed and requires very little care for it to overtake your entire tank.

Keep on top of it. Rip it out by the handfulls every few weeks. 

It's a great plant in appearance, and it's pretty when it flowers, but otherwise it's a PITA. I got rid of mine.


----------



## drgold (Oct 22, 2006)

thanks!!


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

In my opinion, Dwarf Sag is a great indicator plant for both iron and NO3. It is a plant I like to keep in my lowlight setups to monitor both. It is afst grower even in low light non-CO2 conditions. If the new growth comes in pale, I add iron and if the leaves begin to yellow I add NO3 

I would say from your description you may be experiencing a bit of "transplant shock"as it adjusts to your water conditions.


----------

